# deterministically = deterministamente o deterministicamente ???



## LaTucu

Hola amigos, 

Alguien podría decirme cual es la palabra correcta deterministamente o deterministicamente para traducir deterministically

El contexto es el siguiente:
  When a discrete property is populated deterministically by using regular kriging (Indicator Kriging), or stochastically by using either Sequential Indicator Simulation (SIS) or Facies Transition Simulation, a variogram is needed as an input.


Muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## sergio1179

Yo siempre uso "determinísticamente"


----------



## LaTucu

Muchas Gracias!!!!!

Me suena mejor...  

La duda surgio porque ninguna de las dos palabras *deterministicamente/deterministamente* estan en el Diccionario de la Real Academia Española.

Tampoco estan las palabras _*deterministico*_ ni *deterministica* pero si está *determinista* *1. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo al  determinismo. _Escuela, doctrina  determinista._
*
2. *com.  Persona partidaria del determinismo




donde más puedo seguir investigando?


----------



## sergio1179

Tal vez exista una expresión más adecuada, sería un antónimo de "estocástico", aunque el único que conozco es determinístico, que tampoco está en el DRAE. En cuanto al uso, "determinísticamente" aparece más veces en google que "deterministamente", cosa que puede ser una medida aceptable de uso, aunque no de qué tan correcta pueda ser la expresión


----------



## Boriss

La forma correcta sería determinístamente (de determinista, deterministamente)

PERO... ¡eso es incorrecto!. No existe esa palabra en español.

Lo correcto sería "de manera determinista"

PERO... ¿Esa traducción es correcta?

He encontrado que estás tratando sobre  ciencia geoestadística:

_Indicator Kriging 
Indicator kriging (IK) is a geostatistical approach to geospatial modeling.  SADA uses IK in the same fashion as ordinary kriging (OK). Like OK, the correlation between data points determines model values. However, IK makes no assumption of normality and is essentially a non-parametric counterpart to OK. (See Setting Normality/Lognormality Assumption.)_

Según esto, los valores de cierta propiedad en cierto punto vienen determinados por los valores de su entorno.

Si igualamos "determinista" a esa frase, entonces sí podemos usar "_de manera determinista_" en la traducción. O sea que es necesario hacer una notra al pie de página para explicar el uso de la palabra "determinista" en la ciencia geoespacial.
Porque en español, determinista es el que piensa que el futuro viene escrito desde que nacemos. Y "de manera determinista" es actuar según el pensamiento determinista definido anteriormente.

Quizás en la traducción sea mejor usar simplemente:

"Cuando los valores (de una determinada propiedad en cada punto) se determinan según el índice de Kriging, o aleatoriamente (=estocasticamente) empleando.......etc etc"

Aunque si usamos la definición de determinismo cosmológico (*Determinismo cosmológico*: afirma que el universo se rige por unas leyes físicas inquebrantables -incluso nosotros- por tanto, todo lo que acontece sucede así porque nunca podría haber sucedido de otra manera)
si que podemos traducir directamente "de manera determinista" ya que los valores de la propiedad se calculan según cierta ley matemática dada por el "indicator kriging"


----------



## fsabroso

sergio1179 said:


> Tal vez exista una expresión más adecuada, sería un antónimo de "estocástico", aunque el único que conozco es determinístico, que tampoco está en el DRAE. En cuanto al uso, "determinísticamente" aparece más veces en google que "deterministamente", cosa que puede ser una medida aceptable de uso, aunque no de qué tan correcta pueda ser la expresión


Ambas palabras "determinístico (o no estocástico)" y "estocástico" son muy utilizadas en radio-biología, no son lo mismo pero tampoco son antónimos. Es un tema constante en los cursos de Protección contra las radiaciones.

El contexto de LaTucu no me suena a "radiaciones", pero puede que la definición le ayude.


> Efecto *Determinístico*: Son aquellos efectos en donde existe relación directa entre la dosis recibida y el efecto producido .
> 
> Efecto *estocástico*: La dosis recibida no tiene relación directa con el efecto producido, el efecto es probabilístico y depende radiosensibilidad de cada persona en particular considerando


----------



## LaTucu

¡¡¡¡Muchas Gracias a todos amigos!!!!!

creo que utilizaré "de manera determinista"


----------



## jormosquera

*LaTucu:* el término correcto es "*determinístico*" y significa que bajo ciertas condiciones siempre se obtiene el mismo resultado. 

Esto se opone a aleatorio o estocástico, donde los resultados dependen del azar.

En cuanto a la RAE, no olviden que simplemente es una Academia que registra el *uso consagrado* de las palabras. 

Esto significa que hay miles, millares de vocablos que se usan pero *no han sido aún registrados por la RAE.*

Muchos de ellos, incluso, tienen una vigencia demasiado efímera para ser registrados y nunca llegan a figurar en el diccionario, pero no significa que no existan en español.

Podría poner aquí cientos de términos científicos con los que trabajo todos los días y no están en el DRAE. 

Así que en ciencias, olvídense de la RAE!!!

Saludos, *Jormosquera*

*Estudio FaseIII de redacción científica*


----------



## LaTucu

jormosquera:  

  Te agradezco infinitamente tus palabras sobre los términos científicos y el DRAE.

   ¡Qué bien se siente cuando se aprende!

   GRACIAS, 


   LaTucu   
   PD.  ¿Existe algún lugar en Internet donde se pueda consultar sobre términos científicos que no estén en el DRAE?


----------



## jormosquera

*LaTucu*: No hay nada specífico, pero en realidad, toda Internet es una biblioteca gigante. 

Una forma de buscar el uso de un término es ponerlo en google y leer cómo lo usan otras personas en sitios científicos, y para eso sirve buscar los .edu, .net y .org

El único cuidado que hay que tener es que no sean sitios periodísticos, de prensa o comerciales, ya que no saben usar la terminología.

Saludos, *Jormosquera*

*Estudio FaseIII de redacción científica*


----------



## pitivw

Saludos a todos. Simplemente comentaros que también aparece en Wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fen%C3%B3meno_determin%C3%ADstico

saludos


----------



## LaTucu

*Jormosquera**, Pitivw:  

*Muchas Gracias!!!! De ahora en más utilizaré más inteligentemente los recursos del Google y Wikipedia!!!!! 

Saludos, LaTucu


----------

